# Soda, Coke, or Pop?



## Plimoth Thom (Sep 27, 2005)

So what do you drink? Do you call it pop, cola, soda, coke, soda-pop? This interesting map shows the break down by county. I grew up in central California, and always called it Coke, or soda. I remember the first time I heard it called "pop" by a friend from Wisconsin in an upper great lakes accent. Talk about culture shock. Later when living in upstate NY, a friend from the midwest ordered a pop, and the waitress had no idea what she was talking about.








[Edited on 9-27-2005 by Plimoth Thom]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 27, 2005)

a divided country.


----------



## Presbyrino (Sep 27, 2005)

It's POP! 
How can anyone call it anything else. 

[Edited on 9-27-2005 by sntijerina]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 27, 2005)

Its soda, that's the real name for the stuff.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 27, 2005)

Us southerners call it "coke" -- who cares what anyone else does?


----------



## ANT (Sep 27, 2005)

Always call it ...........

*PEPSI*


----------



## ANT (Sep 27, 2005)

Seriously though, .... I just call it soda mostly.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 27, 2005)

Soda, but it used to be called "pop" by almost everyone when I was growing up. I don't know when or why it changed.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 27, 2005)

Pepsi tastes just like a _flat coke_....


----------



## ANT (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Pepsi tastes just like a _flat coke_....



*OH!!!* 

 It's on now!!!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Pepsi tastes just like a _flat coke_....



you're way off. Pepsi is much more intense than coke. Coke is crisp, that's all. crisp and weak. Pepsi is like brandy.


----------



## Average Joey (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Pepsi tastes just like a _flat coke_....



HECK YEAH!

COKE RULES PEPSI ANY DAY!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...


----------



## Poimen (Sep 27, 2005)

I am a Canadian by birth so I don't know if this skews the results but we always called it pop.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 27, 2005)

you guys are like Dispensationalists when it comes to evaluation pepsi and coke. waaaaaaaaaay off 

You guys need to try pepsi lime and pepsi vanilla. that would quell any storm in a teacup.


----------



## ANT (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> you guys are like Dispensationalists when it comes to evaluation pepsi and coke. waaaaaaaaaay off




I second that motion!


----------



## BJClark (Sep 27, 2005)

Plimoth Thom




> So what do you drink? Do you call it pop, cola, soda, coke, soda-pop?



None of the above, I call it Sweet Iced tea, no lemon!!


----------



## Average Joey (Sep 27, 2005)

Ingredients for Pepsi:

Take a coke

Leave open for a couple of days

Add sugar (i.e. can = 1 cup,2 liter = 6 cups)

Mix up until sugar is well blended

Add just a small amount of carbonated water (i.e. can = 1 teaspoon,2 liter = half a cup)

PEPSI!


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Sep 27, 2005)

On a recent trip to the dentist, there was a chart comparing the acidity levels of different sodas. Pepsi was the highest, right next to battery acid.


----------



## Presbyrino (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> HECK YEAH!
> 
> COKE RULES PEPSI ANY DAY!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2005)

Rum and coke.


----------



## Presbyrino (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> On a recent trip to the dentist, there was a chart comparing the acidity levels of different sodas. Pepsi was the highest, right next to battery acid.



I thought that's what Coke was, Battery Acid with some sugar added.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 27, 2005)

Diet Mountain Dew all the way.


----------



## Average Joey (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Diet Mountain Dew all the way.



I`m with you except for the diet part.YUCK!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 27, 2005)

Ever try drinking a 24-pack of Mountain Dew in one day when you're young and stupid? Don't ever say that alcohol is the only thing that can impair your senses or do your body damage and cause pain... 

The high octane-sodas have been known to cause heart damage and mini-heart attacks and kidney damage.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 27, 2005)

I should add the caveat -- that they do damage only in excess...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 27, 2005)

They are soft drinks.

We always said coke down in Arkansas, as that map shows (my county is above 80% 'coke' usage), but that is just stupid. Pop sounds dumb. Soda is misleading.

They are soft drinks.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 27, 2005)

We all say 
"yall want to stop and get a coke?"
Then we go in and buy a bunch of Dr. Pepper.
Used to drive my wife crazy since she is from Pittsburgh and they say 
"soda". Of course she has converted now. She even uses terms like "I'm fixin' to... (something she vowed she would never say)
And were not even familiar with Dr. Pepper. I have a son now that visits Washington DC and has only one gripe. He keeps going in restaurants for a coke...they don't serve Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> We all say
> "yall want to stop and get a coke?"
> Then we go in and buy a bunch of Dr. Pepper.
> ...


you evil man, look what you did to that poor woman


----------



## bond-servant (Sep 27, 2005)

COKE!  

When we lived in Seattle, I still called it "coke", but most people I knew there called it 'pop' 

This thread is making me thristy!!!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 27, 2005)

We always call it "coke", but that's because that's what I like. My wife is a Pepsi drinker. I can't stand the stuff. It really bugs me, too, when I go into a restaraunt that serves Pepsi products and they don't have Dr. Pepper.

BTW, I don't think I've ever had an "other."


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 27, 2005)

Soda...but I do remember my step-father's dad calling it Pop and I remember calling it Coke when I was little (I was from the south).


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Us southerners call it "coke" -- who cares what anyone else does?



According to where you're from, they call it soda.

[Edited on 9-27-2005 by Romans922]


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> They are soft drinks.
> 
> We always said coke down in Arkansas, as that map shows (my county is above 80% 'coke' usage), but that is just stupid. Pop sounds dumb. Soda is misleading.
> ...



Soda is misleading? "I'll have a Coke." "ok, here is a coke." "No!, I wanted a Dr. Pepper" "THEN YOU SHOULD'VE asked for one!" 

another example: "Can i have a coke?" "What kind?" "Ah, Dr. Pepper".

Coke sounds a little more misleading. 

Besides, how is soda misleading? 

Note: I am from Illinois, I say 'pop'. I don't care what you think.


----------



## Average Joey (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Calvibaptist_
> We always call it "coke", but that's because that's what I like. My wife is a Pepsi drinker. I can't stand the stuff. It really bugs me, too, when I go into a restaraunt that serves Pepsi products and they don't have Dr. Pepper.
> 
> BTW, I don't think I've ever had an "other."



When that happens to me I get Mt. Dew.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 28, 2005)

How many of you have "Birch Beer" where you're from?


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 28, 2005)

Definately "pop" around these parts.


----------



## SRoper (Sep 28, 2005)

I didn't see anyone post this, so here is a link to the survey: Pop vs. Soda.

By the way, it is pop.

-Scott from Geauga Co., Ohio.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 28, 2005)

It's pop! And as the survey states people who call it pop are much cooler.




I thought Shasta had cleared this up years ago.


----------



## bond-servant (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> It's pop! And as the survey states people who call it pop are much cooler.
> 
> 
> ...



Don't give me that same old soda, that so so cola, I want a rock-n-roller, I wanna pop.. I wanna Shasta. I wanna taste, I wanna wow, I wanna thrill I want it now... I want a Shhhh-asta.

Oh yeah, I remember those ads


----------



## bond-servant (Sep 28, 2005)

ooops.. I just showed my age didn't I?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 28, 2005)

I'd like to teach the world to sing
In perfect harmony
I'd like to buy the world a Coke
And keep it company
That's the real thing.


----------



## bond-servant (Sep 28, 2005)

Now THAT was a good one! I looked forward to it every Christmas time... it was very "70's" I suppose looking back on it....but I've seen it rerun a few times in the last 10 years or so, and it brings tearsw to my eyes everytime. Why in the world is THAT?! LOL 
Ah, the power of a good advertisement....!


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 28, 2005)

huh, hum. 

You got the right one baby....

Pespsi...


----------



## alwaysreforming (Sep 28, 2005)

When I was younger I used to just say "Coke". I thought anything else sounded corny.

Now I say "soda", and "pop" still sounds corny. 
I'm surprised no one has mentioned the compound "Soda Pop." I've heard it called that plenty of times.

One thing I dread hearing when I go into a restaurant and order a Coke is: "Is Pepsi ok?"


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> One thing I dread hearing when I go into a restaurant and order a Coke is: "Is Pepsi ok?"



Around these parts, if people ask for a Pepsi, and are asked if Coke is ok, most of the time the person will then ask for Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Augusta_
> ...




I knew I could get someone to sing the jingle!!! There are too many Gen Xers on this board for someone not to know it. Thank you Beth.





My sisters and I could sing the two part harmony to the milk jingle "Time for Milk." 

Time for milk.....yea yea....anytime is the right time for milk.....oh yeah....a glass of milk.....ooh....on a summers day....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I'd like to teach the world to sing
> In perfect harmony
> I'd like to buy the world a Coke
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-ZJt6UmnJw]Coke Hilltop Commerical[/ame]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



*I remember that commercial!*

I caught that the other night looking at some of your TV Themes and trying to find the ones I like. Good job, Andrew.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> How many of you have "Birch Beer" where you're from?



Birch beer is awesome! Obviously we had it in PA but I remember it growing up in NJ. My dad used to take me to picnics where they served draught birch beer. You never had it so good.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 25, 2006)

Birch beer with pizza!


----------



## caddy (Sep 26, 2006)

Amen



> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Us southerners call it "coke" -- who cares what anyone else does?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 26, 2006)

Where I come from originally, they call it "soda".
I like to call it "pop" because I think that's cool.
Now that I live here, if someone in my group says, "Let's go get a coke.", I'd likely be amenable.


----------



## govols (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddy_
> Amen
> 
> 
> ...





Everything down here is coke and sweet tea!!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> 
> Everything down here is coke and sweet tea!!



Before pouring - fill the glass with ice halfway for coke and all the way up if it's tea?


----------



## Herald (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm a Yankee (no...not a Yankee fan, a Met fan..but that is another thread). It is soda. Soda is a more technically correct name. It also allows the rebel who has Coke on the brain to order any flavor they want. I think it is about time for me to cross back over to the northern side of the Mason-Dixon line. I do so once a month just to make sure my accent doesn't change.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 27, 2006)

I got a kick out of noticing that Petroleum County, Montana, had "no data". Its population last go around was 493. Major cities: county seat of Winnet (pop. 185), Cat Creek, and Flatwillow (populations unknown).

Last time I was there, you couldn't find a Coke anywhere. No Pepsi either. But that was a Sunday and the store was closed.

In Montana, everyone I knew called it pop.


----------

